# الدليل الارشادي لكتابة مشروع تمويلي



## رعمسيس (25 يوليو 2010)

أخوتي الكرام السلام عليكم

يمكن الخول الى الموقع التالي و تحميل الدليل الارشادي لكتابة مشروع تمويلي من خلال الروابط المجانية

www.smart-consultants.net


----------



## تولين (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على االرابط


----------



## العزباوى الكرماوي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

